# Son is tagged out!!



## r9ptbuck

Well Noah tagged out this morning! Birds were gobbling despite the frosty morning. 

The morning started off with distant gobbles. About 7 AM I had a turkey light up about 100 yards away in the bottom. He answered the slate one time and came the rest of the way silent. Strutted into the decoys and Noah laid him out with the .410 at 20 yds.

Great morning...Thank you Lord!


----------



## slashbait

Wow congrats! And some awesome shooting!


----------



## fireline

Gotta love a bird strutting into the decoys, great job to both of you.


----------



## M R DUCKS

congratulations !


----------



## bobk

Hard to top that kind of weekend. Congrats


----------



## Kenlow1

Better go buy your son some lottery tickets-he is a good luck magnet. From the pics it looked like both birds were taken in the same field? What county did you hunt? Looks like you have a cabin? Seen some of your other pics in deer season I think? Heckuva weekend for sure!


----------



## r9ptbuck

Kenlow1 said:


> Better go buy your son some lottery tickets-he is a good luck magnet. From the pics it looked like both birds were taken in the same field? What county did you hunt? Looks like you have a cabin? Seen some of your other pics in deer season I think? Heckuva weekend for sure!


Thanks Kenlow1...Both birds were taken in the same field... Actually the same spot! 

We have a little cabin on the property. Located in Carroll County.

Yep...He's been a little lucky hunter!


----------



## cranberrycrusher

Can I come there? Haha awesome weekend. Congrats to you and your son.


----------



## meats52

Congratulations to you and your son. It doesn't get any better than hunting or fishing with a son or daughter.


----------



## Gottagofishn

Outstanding pics! Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## DHower08

Awesome!! Few more years my sone will be sitting behind the barrel


----------



## DHower08

How old is your son


----------



## r9ptbuck

DHower08 said:


> How old is your son


He is 6 almost 7.


----------



## DHower08

Awesome!!! My sons gonna be 6 this summer


----------



## r9ptbuck

DHower08 said:


> Awesome!!! My sons gonna be 6 this summer


Nice...Noah started when he was 5. The only thing that made it possible was the Caldwell Dead Shot Field Pod. Allowed him to use a crossbow and now shotgun/riffle depending on what we are after.

Got it on Amazon for $60. Well worth it.

Nothing better than sharing the outdoors with your kids!!!


----------



## DHower08

What load is he shooting with that .410


----------



## r9ptbuck

DHower08 said:


> What load is he shooting with that .410


He is shooting Federal 3" Number 4's. I was shocked how that load leveled the birds at 20 yds. Barely a wing flap!


----------



## DHower08

Nice. Ive been passing up a bunch of jakes with the bow in my hand past two days. Got two big gobblers the keep coming through. Im hoping the kiddo is good luck friday morning. I would have been done at 642 monday and 655 thismorning if i wasnt waiting on one of the two bigguns


----------



## r9ptbuck

DHower08 said:


> Nice. Ive been passing up a bunch of jakes with the bow in my hand past two days. Got two big gobblers the keep coming through. Im hoping the kiddo is good luck friday morning. I would have been done at 642 monday and 655 thismorning if i wasnt waiting on one of the two bigguns


Good luck man!


----------



## MDBuckeye

That is incredible! I can't wait to take my little guy out with me soon. He'll be 5 in June and I'm thinking about taking him out to sit in a blind this fall for a bit. We tried during muzzleloader but it was pretty cold that day. Raise them right!


----------



## r9ptbuck

MDBuckeye said:


> That is incredible! I can't wait to take my little guy out with me soon. He'll be 5 in June and I'm thinking about taking him out to sit in a blind this fall for a bit. We tried during muzzleloader but it was pretty cold that day. Raise them right!


MDBuckeye - yep blind is the way to go! Get that fieldpod and you will be set. Noah has been doing pretty well, but the blind hides the movement he does have.

We have been fortunate as he has shot... last year a doe with a Crossbow, 9pnt with a riffle, Huge Gobbler with crossbow. This year Button with riffle, and these two Jake's with the .410. along with a couple misses along the way 

It's been an absolute blast getting him out and seeing how much he enjoys it. Truly a blessing!


----------



## DHower08

Well me n the kid got out this morning. 620 2 hens land righ in on us they were only roosted 30 yards away. 625 one of the big boys comes in my son is snoring away with no intentions of waking up. Shot the bird with the bow pinned his right wing hits the ground hard. Bird gets up takes off flying never to be seen again. We looked everywhere possible with nothing to show . Not a good morning


----------



## r9ptbuck

DHower08 said:


> Well me n the kid got out this morning. 620 2 hens land righ in on us they were only roosted 30 yards away. 625 one of the big boys comes in my son is snoring away with no intentions of waking up. Shot the bird with the bow pinned his right wing hits the ground hard. Bird gets up takes off flying never to be seen again. We looked everywhere possible with nothing to show . Not a good morning


Dang!!! Last year Noah shot his gobbler with his crossbow. Similar situation. Blasted the bird at 15 yards, ran down to the woodline (wobbly) we found him and was setting his stand up for a follow up shot, when all of a sudden he took off running and flew through the woods. We got lucky and found him put the second shot in him.

They are tough birds!


----------



## DHower08

Yes it deffinately sucks. We looked for a solid 2 hours this stuff makes me sick


----------

